# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  При запуске SpeedFan вылетает синий экран

## Brokman

При запуске SpeedFan вылетает синий экран ссылаясь на 
*DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL iaStorA.sys* все драйвера обновлены!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

ОС какая? Случайно не 8.1?

----------


## Brokman

да!

----------


## olejah

Видимо, просто пока еще не поддерживает. На сайте программы не указана поддержка 8.1.
У меня такая же проблема была с AIDA. Скоро выпустят новую версию программы, скорее всего.

----------


## Brokman

Решил проблему сменой драйвера...воткнул вот это 
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...SATA+Driver%22
встал ровно...запускает SpeedFan идеально...только появились еще пару устройств!
http://i57.fastpic.ru/big/2014/0120/...febc99e85c.png
Не знаю повлияет ли это на систему??!!!

----------

